# Fig Galettes with Honey and Cream Cheese recipe...



## kleenex (Aug 24, 2010)

Fig Galettes with Honey and Cream Cheese | lolfoodie

load of pictures to go with the recipe I found.


----------



## thetastespot (Aug 24, 2010)

Cool use of figs! These are one thing that I don't use very much of. I think its lack of experience on what to do with them.


----------



## licia (Aug 24, 2010)

We've had them mostly in preserves since the season is so short. I made several jars of the preserves and we are eating them for dessert. The tart looks great and I may try that if we tire of eating them out of hand. I need to look up the food value of them also.


----------



## kleenex (Aug 24, 2010)

licia said:


> We've had them mostly in preserves since the season is so short. I made several jars of the preserves and we are eating them for dessert. The tart looks great and I may try that if we tire of eating them out of hand. I need to look up the food value of them also.



Look up the food value?!?!?!?!

When it comes to food we do not need food value to deal with


----------

